# What is this?



## Renegade757 (Jan 3, 2011)

Greetings,

Can someone verify that this is the EGR valve?


----------



## camoy (Apr 28, 2004)

Yep that be the offending EGR valve


----------



## Renegade757 (Jan 3, 2011)

How do you take it off?


----------



## camoy (Apr 28, 2004)

why do you want to take it off? If you are simply looking to do the EGR valve mod it is easier to get a block off plate and put it between the pipe coming from your exhaust that is running to that valve. Taking it off leaves you a tube running from the exhaust with nothing to hook into.


----------



## Renegade757 (Jan 3, 2011)

camoy said:


> why do you want to take it off? If you are simply looking to do the EGR valve mod it is easier to get a block off plate and put it between the pipe coming from your exhaust that is running to that valve. Taking it off leaves you a tube running from the exhaust with nothing to hook into.


I need to uninstall it to remove carbon build up.


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

geez. by the look of all that rust you got in there, i'd swear your car was at 10 years older than mine! you on the east coast?


----------



## Renegade757 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jdoggsc said:


> geez. by the look of all that rust you got in there, i'd swear your car was at 10 years older than mine! you on the east coast?


Nope. I live in Chicago.


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

There are two nuts at its base holding it down. What maybe you should do first is take loose the pipe that runs from your exhaust to the EGR and see if it is clogged up. Mine was not clogged, but the short little rubber hose that ran from the EGR to the other valve was rotted and gummy. The EGR was not clogged and worked fine. I replaced that hose and CEL was gone.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Me too !!


----------

